# Hyrinnis E



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

I am trying to find a photo of a fishing boat that was owned around Denmark and later came to Canada. Not sure on the spelling of the name but Hyrinnis E I think it was spell but her official number was 191271. She was renamed Come By Chance in Canada and sank in 1956.


Thanks
Clarence


----------

